
Seeking a Symbol for ‘This Ad Knows About You’ - aj
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/03/seeking-a-symbol-for-this-ad-knows-about-you/
======
blahedo
This is a fantastic idea; I hope it actually has legs. Of the three icons they
show, I think the asterisk is best---it connotes "hey there's more to the
story, see footnote" even if you don't know anything else about it, plus, it
looks kind of like a person, which is also relevant. The other two images have
one or the other of those features but not both.

------
jimfl
<http://www.ecis.com/~alizard/images/bigbro.gif>

------
pierrefar
How about just a bulls eye. Maybe add a bullet hole in the center.

------
jhherren
How about an eyeball symbol with the word 'Spyware'?

------
InclinedPlane
How about: <http://www.tolkien-online.com/images/eyeofsauron.jpg>

Failing that, something like this:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/practicalowl/1256063209/>

